# Pro Plan Selects



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

What do you all think about feeding this. It is something like the most expensive purina product thats new, and its got sun dried tomatoes, blue berry pumice and sweet potatoes. Its 27/17 if I am not mistaken.


----------



## sqrle1 (Jan 22, 2006)

Can't remember the last time my dog went out to the garden to pick a couple tomatoes and sweet potatoes. Must be good for them though if Purina is making it.


----------



## sqrle1 (Jan 22, 2006)

Can't remember the last time my dog went out to the garden to pick a couple tomatoes and sweet potatoes. Must be good for them though if Purina is making it.


----------



## sqrle1 (Jan 22, 2006)

Can't remember the last time my dog went out to the garden to pick a couple tomatoes and sweet potatoes. Must be good for them though if Purina is making it.


----------



## L. Zell (Jan 24, 2005)

Actually, I have to chase my dogs out of my garden if I want to keep my tomatoes and melons, and they love sweet potatoes too. My mother was complaining that her dogs are demolishing their strawberries and asparagus. Had dogs growing up that would pick their own apples...


----------



## Paula H (Aug 2, 2004)

One of my guys used to harvest the zucchini the day I was going to pick it.


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

I've feed a 40lb bag of it to three dogs. It produced smaller and still firm stools. I was kinda wondering if they were too small, and I have heard that dogs can have problems because of that so I went back to a bag of Eukanuba.

I've since noticed that Purina has a supermarket verson of the same thing with chicken instead of turkey.


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Purina has a supermarket version of Pro Plan too, it's called PurinaOne. 

Kourtney


----------

